
Can planting billions of trees save the planet? - Ultramanoid
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/jun/19/planting-billions-trees-save-planet
======
PhilWright
Unfortunately the billions of trees provide only a one off benefit. Once they
die and rot away the carbon is released back again. So you either need to
prevent that carbon ever getting back into the atmosphere or ensure those
forests are sustained forever. A useful approach to getting some carbon out of
the atmosphere but we still need to stop releasing carbon.

------
st380752143
At the title, I don't think the planet need to be saved. We/They are saving
ourself/theirself.

